# Donor eggs at CRM or LWC? Does anyone have an opinion please?



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello lovely people,
I am trying to chose to egg share (as recipient) at either LWC or CRM. I know there have been previous threads on this, but does anyone have any relatively recent experience or opinions on these clinics? It is such an important decision to make!

Any help would be very welcome (I have also posted on a couple of the other relevant boards)

Thank you


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Helen,
I know you've posted on other threads. For my part, I made enquiries at CRM and LWC and they said that they have waiting lists of between 6-8 months for DEIVF, and that the transfer obviously adds extra time, which I felt was too long for us!
I'm only a year younger (47), but we're going to do another round of IVF at our clinic in Valencia, CREA. which I can totally recommend. We had our 1st embryo transfer last October, and I was pregnant, but sadly miscarried at 7/8 wks. We are going to try again, but I'm going to ask to have blood tests for NK cells. (I was taking clexane, as I've got the antibodies to antiphospholipid syndrome, which makes you more likely to have raised NK cells apparently!)
Anyway, it seems a long, and arduous journey for us all.. but hopefully we'll get there.  just wanted to recommend our clinic. They thoroughly investigate everything, are very competent, and committed, and have a really caring team. that's just in case you give up on our clinics.. or the wait's too long!
Ali xx


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Ali.
Would love to go abroad to avoid the waiting lists, but we've decided that ID release for a donor is what we want so that our child would have the opportunity to trace their genetic background (if they so wish).

Very good luck with your treatment!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Helen - have sent you a PM

Suitcase
x


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you Suitcase - have replied


----------



## AliG63 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Helen,
I totally understand your concerns- ideally we would want any child of ours to be able to trace their genetic roots, but I think we wanted to get cracking quickly, and avoid waiting lists, , and because of my (and dh's age) decided this was the best path for us, and this superceded any other concerns, but  I wish you every success wherever it is you decide to have treatment
Ali xx


----------

